# Drones



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone had much experience of them - I have just bit the bullet and bought a Mavic Pro after seeing a demo at the Weston Park R/C Airshow yesterday - pretty gobsmacked at the features it has and its ease of use

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...39626E1EA6A400D23E8539626E1EA6A40&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andy Mat on here PM him he has one done some videos with it , I'm also close to going for one was keen on the yunec typhoon H but was told better with new dji one


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Andy Mat on here PM him he has one done some videos with it , I'm also close to going for one was keen on the yunec typhoon H but was told better with new dji one


My hand to eye co-ordination is terrible so was not sure I'd get to grips with one but on trying this yesterday it was very easy. Love the quality of it as well, small but very well engineered


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I want for a NC500 trip but have kept putting it off as I'm useless with PlayStation etc unless racing games, so worried I would bin it even with new anti avoidance software on some new drones


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah the DJI range are so easy to fly but still tonnes of fun. The mavic pro is an amazing machine I promised myself one when I sold my Phantom 3 in the winter but don't know I can justify the cost as I barley used my Phantom especially in the winter hence the reason I sold it but now the weathers decent I keep finding myself in situations wishing I had one...... 

Enjoy your new machine !


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

just ordered a Mavic Pro
Should be getting delivered today !


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

keithjmason said:


> just ordered a Mavic Pro
> Should be getting delivered today !


Mine should be arriving tomorrow - definitely one of those things that nobody really needs but once seen you just WANT uit


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i just sold my phantom 3,looking to get a mavic next year


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

the new DJI Spark looks interesting, don't know if it would be too small though...


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Whereabouts are you andy665?

I am a member of a club that has a few very knowledgeable people who could help you.

Now the person who sold you your new toy may or may not have bothered with the small print. Have you been advised to get BMFA membership for third party insurance or to join one of the other companies that offer similar insurance?

Has anything been pointed out to you of the restricted air spaces around airports and the like.

This is not to be a killjoy, far from it but flying in a way that is detrimental to the environment gives all of us with RC toys a bad name and could jeopardise the hobby as a whole.

I hope you enjoy it. They fly exceptionally well and the camera footage is superb.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Whereabouts are you andy665?
> 
> I am a member of a club that has a few very knowledgeable people who could help you.
> 
> ...


All good points and I have fully researched it all. Fortunately I'm of an age where common sense generally prevails which I hope will get me off to a good start


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Talking with a very good client of mine who is into this and he has shot some great video which purely by chance and the weather turing on the official film crew has been used in a very well known car brand advert that wil run over wimbledon p






very skillful and something i am tempted to get into

Have fun:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Versoman said:


> Talking with a very good client of mine who is into this and he has shot some great video which purely by chance and the weather turing on the official film crew has been used in a very well known car brand advert that wil run over wimbledon p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good is that the Scottish islands, distilary ? Stornaway?


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Very good is that the Scottish islands, distilary ? Stornaway?


not 100% think it was harris

this is the advert jusing some of the footage around 1,08 on original clip


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That makes sense yes Lewis, thanks for sharing this video Andy murray shared a while back of most remote tennis court in Scotland great


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Had my mavic pro a week now and I love it,
Just upgraded from the phantom 3 pro, and having phantom 3 standard to start with,
Great drone the mavic,
Check out the Facebook group, DJI Mavic Pro Owners UK,
it's a great group and very informative,
Couple pics of mine

IMG_0283 by Liam, on Flickr

1498147226105 by Liam, on Flickr


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Liam_89 said:


> Had my mavic pro a week now and I love it,
> Just upgraded from the phantom 3 pro, and having phantom 3 standard to start with,
> Great drone the mavic,
> Check out the Facebook group, DJI Mavic Pro Owners UK,
> ...


Love the decals mate ! But stop tempting me 

I had the P3 standard but the mavic looks the perfect size plus performance, was always a bit of a pain setting up the Phantom for a flight when out and about.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

It was hard to say no when I got mine for £772 brand new,
I just had to,
Take a look on TechintheBasket,
Got mine from them


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow that's a bargain right enough ! Will need to take a look although I have a DJI Dealer near by who are fantastic with warranty work etc sorted my Phantom out a few times but they only do warranty work on machines bought from them. Was the stress cracking problem I had with my Phantom 3, i imagine they will have sorted that issue out with the newer machines though.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I fetched my standard back from New York at a great price,
Still covered here under warranty when it chucked a prop and dropped from 400ft into a heap,
Made a mistake when I got my phantom 3 pro from drones direct in Huddersfield, terrible customer service for warranty etc..
The Ones from TechintheBasket are genuine uk models,
Shipped from Manchester I believe,
My mate bought one at same time as me,
Both arrived perfect with dpd,
I say if your after one then at £772 it's a no brainer and PayPal too,


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just checked them out and they still have them listed on the site at £782 but showing as out of stock. Think I will drop them an email and see if them have anymore due in ! 

Cheers for the heads up


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Message them on Facebook it's easier,
Good luck


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just got a message back from them saying they will be back instock next week..... Oh well looks like my wallet is about to be a little lighter ! :lol:


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just joined the DJI Mavic groups and reading through all the posts of people buying them from Techinthebasket, they definitely sound legit with all great feedback.

Just keeping my fingers crossed that they get them back in stock soon, I will be checking their site every hour next week !

I also see there is some talk online of a mavic 2 coming possibly in August


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I quite fancy the new DJI Spark, anyone got one? The Mavic is very tempting too though!

Sutty


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Sutty 90 said:


> I quite fancy the new DJI Spark, anyone got one? The Mavic is very tempting too though!
> 
> Sutty


The spark looks great, the one thing I do really like about it is you could quite easily fly it indoors which considering the weather in Scotland would probably mean I would use it more ! However after I saw the price you can get the Mavic for I think I would rather have that. The spark without the controls is £500 or £700 with plus and extra battery i think.

Can't make my mind up plus don't know if it's best to wait for the new mavic to come out.....


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Well the mavic is 4K and the spark is 1080p,
If you have 4K tv then it looks great,
Spark is more selfie drone than actual professional aerial platform,
Can still fly the mavic like the spark with only phone as controller if you wish,
Just can't see why anyone would pay £699 for the spark and controller when can get mavic for £770 :wall:


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Still no sign of them in stock yet 

They are on eglobal but think they may be China Models  They also have the Spark for £435 I have sent them a message to find out if they are Uk models etc


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

£770 is a great price! I got mine for £850ish and that was with employee discount. For anyone on the fence, here is a video I made using the DJI app on my phone


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I didn't get the flymore bundle just the drone itself from TechintheBasket,
Just bought myself another 2 spare batteries whilst on decent price on amazon,
And a real nice hard carry case for it,
Still figuring out the camera settings on the mavic as they're a bit different to what I had on my phantom 3 pro,
Anyway here's the first video i shot on the mavic the day it arrived...


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

just to resurrect the thread. How are the drones going? If anyone gets bored and wants to get rid of their magic ps let me know.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

haha.... People who get them either love them and don't get fed up, or, buy them thinking it will instantly give them awesome shots and then quickly get fed up of flying over fields etc lol


----------

